# General JM 1000



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone seen or used this jetter in a tool box? I just had a kitchen drain so thick it was like molasses. Was thinking it might make things a little easier on thick drains? It would pay for itself in about 12 jobs. That is if it works??


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I've wondered about these for a while. Seems like it might be the way to go with older lead lines. I imagine it would be harder for a little jetter to find its way outside of the pipe than a cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not a fan of little jetters. They never seem to pull properly or have the ability to pass several fittings. Even my 1/8 and 1/4 hoses for my 4018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I just thought it might help on the cast iron lines full of grease and sludge. Sometimes (most of the time) they are a pain!!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm not a fan of little jetters. They never seem to pull properly or have the ability to pass several fittings. Even my 1/8 and 1/4 hoses for my 4018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you reduce your 4018 power to utilize a 1/8" hose? That would eliminate my thoughts of buying a cart jetter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Can you reduce your 4018 power to utilize a 1/8" hose? That would eliminate my thoughts of buying a cart jetter.



I can. Only needed it once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Has anyone seen or used this jetter in a tool box? I just had a kitchen drain so thick it was like molasses. Was thinking it might make things a little easier on thick drains? It would pay for itself in about 12 jobs. That is if it works??


Not thinking it'll be good. You got to deal with the amp draw, although code is now 20 amps for kitchens, you may still see some 15 amp breakers out there. I have the gorlitz version, just sits in the garage taking up space, have never needed it. 

I've found that in 2" a k50 does better than a jetter. Pics of the testing that was done. Plus jetting 2" can make a lot of loose sludge that can sit unless flushed out....hard to do sometime with 1-2 gpm.

Make my undersink contraption and you'll never need a jetter for sink drains when using a k50. Let me know if you need pics of it.

Pic1 Before
2nd Snake with 1-1/2 clogchopper k50
3rd jetter 2gpm 1500 psi 3r nozzle
4th same pipe just cut in half.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Not thinking it'll be good. You got to deal with the amp draw, although code is now 20 amps for kitchens, you may still see some 15 amp breakers out there. I have the gorlitz version, just sits in the garage taking up space, have never needed it.
> 
> I've found that in 2" a k50 does better than a jetter. Pics of the testing that was done. Plus jetting 2" can make a lot of loose sludge that can sit unless flushed out....hard to do sometime with 1-2 gpm.
> 
> ...


Clogghopper?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I got my hands on my very first jetter about 25 years ago, it was a Viking 2.2 GPM @ 1200 PSI machine. It ran a twin piston pump which produced a lot of vibration in the hose. This vibration made it were I was able to run a 75' 1/4" hose through a sink line. 

When I first got it, I stuck it in every drain I can. Didn't run a rod through it first. Just jetted the lines. On kitchen sink lines I kept a bucket under the drain pipe to catch overflowing water, stopped the jetter to dump the full bucket, then resume jetting. I found that in some homes with basements and a laundry below the kitchen sink proved to be problematic. I'd clear so much sludge out of the 2" line I would plug the 4" sink line under the basement floor, which would back up out of the floor drain. I even jetted bathtubs, showers and other things. 

The Viking came with solid brass ball nozzles one with 4 jets back one forward, and another with 6 jets back, It also came with a hex shaped nozzle with 4 jets back a spring attached to the front and a ping pong ball attached to the spring to help it float over debris, also just a plain hex 4 jets back, another 4 jets back 1 forward, and one with two jets back and one drilled on the side at a 90 degree angle, which allowed you to make turns in tees. I also had a rotary nozzle that I used to do a final cleaning. With the low gpm units you have to make at least 4 to 6 passes to clean the line.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Clogghopper?


Made by General. When you talk to Kirk, make sure you specify you want the one that connects directly to the 5/8 cable....no adapter.

The reverse auger and 1" and 1-1/2 clogchopper are pretty much all I use with 5/8 cable.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Made by General. When you talk to Kirk, make sure you specify you want the one that connects directly to the 5/8 cable....no adapter.
> 
> The reverse auger and 1" and 1-1/2 clogchopper are pretty much all I use with 5/8 cable.


Googled it. I have one fur my 1500. I call it the monkey fist. I'll def get one for the k50. Would work good on urinal piping.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I also have thought about the JM-1000. 

Point #1: Ease of use. This little jetter only pulls 13 amps and hooks directly to the faucet. So you can clean with hot water...

Point #2: With that said...this jetter could be used as an UP-SELL after you have already snaked the sink line. 

Point #3: Its GPM is listed at 1.4GPM...which means it will have minimal flushing power. 



I decided this little box; albeit is very cute...is not an item that I think is a viable solution. With that said I decided to go ahead and get:

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/electric-jetters/

The price is not too much that it cant be made up in 8-12 uses. And its great for wheeling into kitchen restaurants to clear grease lines since i can pull hot water from the sink.


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I was strongly considering the general JM 1000 too. Then I found one made by Spartan Tool. It just seemed like a far better machine. Better pressure/volume, more options, seems like better quality. It's twice the price of the general. I think your getting a lot more machine though. I'm not a dedicated jetter, I'm just looking for a machine to do finishing work on lines I've cabled, especially those nasty greasy kitchen sink drain lines.
Model 717 Electric Mini Sewer Jetter. 
http://www.spartantool.com/model-717-electric-mini-sewer-jetter-products-15.php?page_id=176#


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to have a 717. As usual with Spartan, their specs are WAY overstated. I think mine's buried in the back of the shop somewhere. 

I agree with what's been said. Generally speaking, no need for a Jetter on small lines. Say 2" and under. And those small Jetters fall on their faces in 3" and up.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> I used to have a 717. As usual with Spartan, their specs are WAY overstated. I think mine's buried in the back of the shop somewhere.
> 
> I agree with what's been said. Generally speaking, no need for a Jetter on small lines. Say 2" and under. And those small Jetters fall on their faces in 3" and up.



It's funny you say that. Everyone that has a 717 seems to have it buried somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I just bought the JM-1000 last week and it arrived yesterday without the nozzles. They are sending them now and when they arrive, I have two kitchen sinks to test it on.

I'll see about taking pictures before and after and share my experience with you all.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I am very curious to hear back!


----------

